# looking for a discontinued lure



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

lost my last original bream frenzy this weekend............ can't find 'em at all online. all berkley makes any more is kind of a chartruse looking color they call bluegill, but it's not the same at all. any body have any ? or know where to get 'em? i'll buy every one i can find! THANKS! Ron


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck finding it--that's an old lure, but great color...

NJD:usaflag


----------

